# Trying to Contact Semo Imprints



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good Morning Everyone!,


I have attempted to email Semo Imprints on numerous occasions to obtain a sample pack but have had no luck. I have a large order coming up and am trying different companies to see which i have the best results with. Does anyone know if they have a contact on this forum for further assistance?

Thanks!


----------



## DaveW (May 24, 2008)

Semo Imprints <semoi@ATt.net>

This is the email that I use to contact them. They are very good to work with.

DaveW


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I tryed contacting them as would love to order transers but they wont ship to Canada.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Try calling, some companies don't respond well to emailed requests for samples.


----------

